
Show HN: StackAI, Aggregator of StackExchange Questions on AI - tariqali34
http://stackai.herokuapp.com
======
visarga
I'd like a similar tool that would extract useful reddit threads and replies
based on quality of discussion. I'd call if "The deFluffer".

~~~
tariqali34
I like to see that sort of tool too (though not enough to actually code it,
being already exhausted after this project). Does Reddit have an API that
exposes the points of a post, thereby allowing you to save only the posts that
are of high quality?

Disclaimer: I am the OP who built StackAI.

